# What kind of car do you own?



## jharris (Jun 30, 2009)

As the title states, what kind of car do you own? Also, what kinds of cars have you owned in the past? Currently I drive an '05 Honda Accord LX-SE coupe, 4 cylinder 5 speed. Went through three Nissan Sentras and an '88 Honda Accord LXI over the years (three of which died at the mercy of idiot/drunk drivers) and they've all been good low maintenance vehicles.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jun 30, 2009)

Current: '05 Nissan Altima 2.5S... I've put almost 80,000 miles on it so far

I also have my dad's '87 Ford Ranger that I assumed/inherited/etc when he passed away, it only has about 58,000 miles on it

Past vehicles:

'88 Tempo... good car, I was the 4th owner... It passed from an older guy at church to his brother... then my brother bought it... and was passed to me when he got married (and bought a new car).... I drove it from about 70,000 to about 145,000 miles.... way too many issues towards the end

'94 Tempo... another good one... 2nd owner... bought it with about 21,700 on the clock... drove it to about 88,000... traded it in on my current car...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 30, 2009)

currently own a 2006 Honda CRV, Hubby has 2003 toyota Camry and his company car is 2009 Toyota Sienna

I drove a 1998 chevy blazer prior to the CRV, and a dodge K-car prior to that (don't remember yr)

Hubby had a 2002 camry that was totaled when an old lady ran a very red light.

I love my CRV, I had to replace the tires this past fall, got 70K miles on original tires. Other than that just routine old changes and tire rotations. Did have to get the windshield replaced but that was from a debris jumped out of a truck and cracking the window.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 30, 2009)

Current: Malibu Maxx

Past daily drivers:

2002 Sentra 5spd

1991 Shadow Turbo/5spd

1998 Ford Ranger 3.0/5spd (learned I wasn't a truck person)

1989 Honda Civic Si (shipped to Costa Rica after I traded it in...I miss that car)

1979 Honda Civic

1966 VW Bug

Past Toys:

1969 Dodeg Charger SE 383/727

1973 Ford Gran Torino Sport 351CJ/Toploader


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 30, 2009)

My cars:

1976 Mercury Monarch

1984 Chevy Cavalier

1986 Dodge Lancer Hatchback (chick magnet)

1996 Dodge Stratus

1991 Dodge Dakota

1996 Jeep Cherokee

1998 Nissan Altima

2005 GMC Canyon


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 30, 2009)

CURRENT:

04 TrailBlazer EXT 5.3L V8

07 VW Passat 2.0T

68 Camaro Convertible 327 V8

PAST:

04 VW Passat 1.8T

96 Blazer

00 Cherokee

98 Cherokee

00 Chrysler Cirrus

91 Plymouth Sundance

85 Bronco II

88 Escort

83 Buick Century

86 Chevette


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 30, 2009)

Current vehicles for the Flyer family:

2004 Jeep Liberty

1999 GMC Sierra

1991 Toyota MR2 Turbo

2001 Harley Davidson Fatboy

1978 Cessna Cardinal RG

The past vehicles:

2000 Volkswagen Jetta

1999 Jeep Grand Cherokee

1997 Honda Civic

1995 GMC Yukon

1994 GMC Sierra

1992 K1500 Chevy Blazer

1990 Toyota 4Runner

1978 Toyota Pickup

1971 Camaro RS Z28 (Should never have sold this one)


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jun 30, 2009)

Current:

2008 Jeep Commander (wife's car)

2005 VW Jetta (mine)

1998 Nissan Pathfinder (the weekend mountain buster)

Past

2004 Chrysler 300M

2001 Nissan Xterra

1997 Pontiac Grand Am

1997 Mitsubishi Eclipse

1997 Saturn SC2

1987 Nissan Sentra Wagon (my first car)


----------



## chaosiscash (Jun 30, 2009)

Current:

2000 F-150 (mine)

2002 Mazda Protege (the wife's)

1965 Ford Mustang Conv.

Past:

89 Bronco II

81 Bronco


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 30, 2009)

Current:

2001 Honda CRV

2003 Honda Civic

Past:

1993 Subaru Impreza

1992 Acura Integra

1989 Eagle Medallion (piece of shit French engine died at 65,000 mliles)

197? big brown piece of shit pickup truck


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 30, 2009)

An Eagle Medallion? You're the only person I know of who has owned one (or admitted it). They, and their sister Dodge Monaco, were truly horrible examples of French Engineering (not the same as obviously superior European Engineering).


----------



## MGX (Jun 30, 2009)

Current

'98 Lincoln Mark VIII

Previous:

'92 Ford Thunderbird

'72 Chevy Nova

'69 Chevy pickup


----------



## Santiagj (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a short list.

Current Cars

2008 Nissan Titan Pro-4X

Past Cars

2001 Ford F-150 Regular Cab V6 Manual

1994 Ford Explorer

My wife drives a 2008 CRV.


----------



## jmbeck (Jun 30, 2009)

Current:

2006 GMC Sierra Z71 Crew Cab (mine)

2007 Saturn Outlook (wife's)

1997 Honda Accord (crap car)

Past: (mine anyway)

2006 Lincoln Mark LT 4WD (Bought this in a fit of stupidity 1 month after Katrina. Every time I turned the defrost on, glass shards flew out. Bugged me. Went to the Lincoln place because the Hummer people didn't offer me squat for my Sierra)

2005 GMC Sierra Z71 Ext. Cab (Bought this when I realized if you own a house, you need a truck)

2003 GMC Yukon (Bought this SUV 5 days before I started my first "grown-up" job)

2001 Chevy Silverado Z71 (First 4WD, Ext. Cab)

2000 Chevy Silverado (First Truck, 2WD Ext. Cab)

1998 Chevy Camaro (Graduation gift)

1990 Mercury Cougar (Second Car after first wasn't as reliable as I needed)

1965 Ford Galaxie Convertible (First Car)


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 30, 2009)

Current:

2008 Nissan Altima 2.5SL

Past:

2004 Mazda 6s

1998 Dodge Dakota


----------



## maryannette (Jun 30, 2009)

I drive a 2007 Toyota RAV4. I love it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 30, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> An Eagle Medallion? You're the only person I know of who has owned one (or admitted it). They, and their sister Dodge Monaco, were truly horrible examples of French Engineering (not the same as obviously superior European Engineering).


It was a hand me down car from my parents when I was 16 and got my license. It was an epic piece of shit.

I can't imagine what they were thinking when they bought it.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 30, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I can't imagine what they were thinking when they bought it.


They were probably drawn in by the lure of the really cool name. Who could turn down an Eagle Medallion?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 30, 2009)

^ Sounds like something you'd order at a nice restaurant.

Yes I'll have the eagle medallions with white wine sauce and field greens.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 30, 2009)

Did the timing belt break and take out the Medallion?


----------



## Paul S (Jun 30, 2009)

Hmm, I will give this a shot:

1988 Dodge Shadow (1st car)

1990 Mercury Tracer

1998 Chevy Blazer

1955 Crown Victoria (I inherited this)

2002 Chevy Trailblazer

2005 Chevy Trailblazer

2007 Chevy Trailblazer


----------



## MGX (Jun 30, 2009)

Was the Medallion/Monaco a Peugot or Renault?

I had a customer bring me a Citroen DX once and it took me ages to figure out the suspension and fix it. French cars are weird.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 30, 2009)

Current:

1992 Mercury Tracer (daily driver)

1996 Chevy Impala SS (Friday and weekend toy)

2002 Toyota Rav4 (wife's meep meep)

Past:

2000 Chevy Cavalier

1994 Pontiac Grand Am

1984 Chevy Astro (first vehicle in high school)


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 30, 2009)

Current:

2003 Mazda 6s

2005 Scion tC (wife's)

Former:

1995 Chevy Blazer

1998 Chevy Malibu


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 30, 2009)

MGX said:


> Was the Medallion/Monaco a Peugot or Renault?


Renault. Like the Alliance was.


----------



## frazil (Jun 30, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Current:
> 2008 Nissan Altima 2.5SL
> 
> Past:
> ...


I have a 2004 Mazda 6s wagon. It's paid off, I haven't had any major problems with it. It has 90K miles. It's starting to sound rough and this morning it wouldn't start. I'm hoping its just the battery, but I'm worried that things are going to start going wrong. Why did you get rid of yours Wilheldp?


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jun 30, 2009)

frazil said:


> I have a 2004 Mazda 6s wagon. It's paid off, I haven't had any major problems with it. It has 90K miles. It's starting to sound rough and this morning it wouldn't start. I'm hoping its just the battery, but I'm worried that things are going to start going wrong. Why did you get rid of yours Wilheldp?


Current:

2006 Trailblazer SS







Past:

1990 Nissan Pathfinder

1992 Firebird Formula

1956 Chevy 210 2 door sedan -- First Car


----------



## Paul S (Jun 30, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> Current:
> 2006 Trailblazer SS
> 
> 
> ...


Are things really that purple there??


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jun 30, 2009)

Paul S said:


> Are things really that purple there??


Hey give me a break, it was with a waterproof disposable camera!


----------



## Paul S (Jun 30, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> Hey give me a break, it was with a waterproof disposable camera!


That was actually a serious question, you never know with nature!


----------



## goodal (Jun 30, 2009)

Current:

2000 BMW 323i (awsome little car)

2001 Ford F150 Supercrew (HUGE)

Past:

1996 Audi A4

2001 Ford Explorer Sport Trac (really liked this one)

1998 Mitsubishi Eclipse (black, hot)

1996 Toyota Corolla (wifes)

1998 Toyota pickup (tiny)

1991 Toyota Celica

1971 VW Beatle (wifes first)

1980 Buick Regal (my first, a real beater)

The BMW drives like nothing Ive ever driven, just make sure

nothing EVER breaks on it or you'll have to get a home equity loan to get it fixed.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jun 30, 2009)

Paul S said:


> That was actually a serious question, you never know with nature!


No problem, it was actually super bright that day which I think was the problem!


----------



## Wolverine (Jun 30, 2009)

1998 Toyota Tacoma Pre-Runner.

A few years back at around 90K miles, I took my Taco and my wife's  FXW's '98 Chrysler Town &amp; Country Lxi, with the 3.8L engine, heated leather seats, ABS, load balance control, and power package, to the respective dealers for a checkup.

The Chrysler guy came out tsk-tsk'ing with a grocery list of problems that unfolded down to the floor.

The Toyota guy tossed me the keys back in an hour and said good to go. I asked him if it needed a more detailed check since it was getting on up in miles and he says "PHHttt, it's only got 90K miles on it; bring it back to me when you hit 150."

Japan - 1, Detroit - 0

[edit: I mean Future Ex-Wife! #$%^@#]


----------



## Dleg (Jun 30, 2009)

I've got a 2007 Toyota RAV4 I bought after getting my PE license.

I've also got a 1990 Toyota pickup with an Australian aluminum (aluminium?) flatbed - total beatermobile - I can take it anywhere and treat it like trash.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 30, 2009)

frazil said:


> I have a 2004 Mazda 6s wagon. It's paid off, I haven't had any major problems with it. It has 90K miles. It's starting to sound rough and this morning it wouldn't start. I'm hoping its just the battery, but I'm worried that things are going to start going wrong. Why did you get rid of yours Wilheldp?


----------



## frazil (Jun 30, 2009)

ah, I see...


----------



## Fluvial (Jun 30, 2009)

Currently:

Me: 2000 Honda CRV, 1990 Civic Wagon

Hubby: 1988 Chevy Z71 - he also drives a city truck which is a late model Ford F350

Kids cars (we're on the title 'coz we insure them)

1995 Honda Accord

1994 Acura Integra

1993 Toyota Camry

Previous kids cars have included a 1997 Honda Civic (totaled), 1988 Honda CRX, 1990-something POS Pontiac Sunbird, 1990-something Chevy stepside pickup truck (totaled), 1980-something Chevy S10 pickup truck.

Some cars I've owned in the past: 1974 Volkswagon Beetle, 1960-something Sunbeam Imp, 1950-something Dodge pickup truck, 1970-something Dodge Dart, 1964 Ford Galaxy 500, 1977 Chevy Impala, 1983 Chevy Caprice, 1966 Ford pickup truck (ex still has that one), 2000 Toyota 4Runner (totaled). I probably missed a few, I've had a lot of different vehicles.


----------



## cement (Jul 1, 2009)

current:

95 Ford Bronco (my son thinks this is his)

00 Dodge Durango (my wife knows this is hers)

01 Audi S4 (my daughter thinks this is hers)

past:

only one that mattered was the 71 dodge demon


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 1, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> Current:
> 2006 Trailblazer SS


^^ I'm JEALOUS !!!!

Sweet ride !


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 1, 2009)

Current:

04 Chevy Trailblazer for me

06 Honda CRV for the wife

Past (for me):

99 Ford Explorer Sport

89 Ford Bronco II

88 Nissan Truck

My dad still has the Nissan truck (he calls it Lil' Red) to use around his house. It only has ~80,000 miles on it, but it has seen it's better days.


----------



## Katiebug (Jul 1, 2009)

Current Vehicles in the Bug Household:

2003 Volkswagen New Beetle 1.8T GLS - 70K miles

2001 Toyota Camry EX - 101K miles (and going strong)

Previous vehicles:

1989 Acura Integra (me)

1986 Chevy Celebrity (Mr. Bug) - aka "The Tank"

1994 Oldsmobile Cutlass (Mr. Bug)

Future vehicles: We're keeping the Camry for at least another 3 years; that thing will go forever. Unfortunately the Beetle is getting towards the point when VWs of its vintage/mileage get expensive to repair. Small, non-essential things have already started going downhill. Add to it that it's something of a niche vehicle and has poor trade-in value in general, and I intend to unload it as soon as Mr. Bug is gainfully employed again. Buying the Beetle was just flat-out stupid on my part, but I was 22 and single and being a homeowner and having a family wasn't on my mind since I figured I'd trade it in by the 3 year mark for something else. Then I went and got married and bought a house, and now we're planning on starting our family soon, and the 6-year old (and rapidly depreciating) Beetle is impractical for driving our DOG around, much less an infant. Forget about taking a trip to Lowe's in that thing.

I'm hoping for a Honda CRV but am also open to a Toyota RAV4. Not sure if it'll be used or not (if the CRV is used, I much prefer the body style from '07 onwards). We want a small crossover, but don't want to go nutso on price since Mr. Bug will need a new car in a few years, too. I always swore the New Beetle would be the only new car I'd ever buy, that some other sucker could take the depreciation hit - but finding a low-mileage '07 or later CRV with AWD and (preferably) a moonroof is proving a challenge - and at the moment they're selling for only a few thousand less than a brand new one.

Nice to see that so many have a CRV and like it!

I will say that neither of us will ever own an American make again. Even compared to my VW, the Toyota just runs so nicely with lower maintenance/repair costs. It's Honda or Toyota (not a fan of Hyundai or Nissan). The Oldsmobile was only 11 years old and had 120K miles on it, but cost nearly twice as much to keep running in the last 3 months we had it than the car was worth.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 1, 2009)

I was gonna recommend a used Ford Escape until I saw the "never own American" comment. Might want to give it a shot, regardless. My 1998 Ranger was extremely well put together.

Of course, we have three Chevies now...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 1, 2009)

> I'm hoping for a Honda CRV but am also open to a Toyota RAV4. Not sure if it'll be used or not (if the CRV is used, I much prefer the body style from '07 onwards). We want a small crossover, but don't want to go nutso on price since Mr. Bug will need a new car in a few years, too. I always swore the New Beetle would be the only new car I'd ever buy, that some other sucker could take the depreciation hit - but finding a low-mileage '07 or later CRV with AWD and (preferably) a moonroof is proving a challenge - and at the moment they're selling for only a few thousand less than a brand new one.


I bought an '01 CRV used in '04. Had 40k when I bought it, about 135k now. It runs very well and is very reliable. If you are looking for towing ability I'd look elsewhere, the engine is a little bit skimpy. Other than regular maintenance, which is reasonably priced for a foreign car, I've only ever needed one major $1000 type fix when the transfer case started to go.

My FIL has a RAV4. He likes it but said he would rather get a CRV next time. He doesn't like the minimal storage area and feels like it costs more than it should.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Fluvial (Jul 1, 2009)

Katiebug said:


> It's Honda or Toyota (not a fan of Hyundai or Nissan).


I feel the same way. Other brands are now beginning to have the longevetiy and reliability of a Toyota or Honda, but for now that's all I'm shopping. That is the reason why we've got 3 Hondas, an Acura and a Toyota.

I do like the CRV. One caveat: it is a little light and a cross-breeze will make it dance a bit. It gets reasonable gas mileage (not nearly what my beloved Civic gets) for an SUV. It will also hold a good bit of stuff with the seats folded down. It is good in heavy traffic; visibility is excellent and it's rather nimble too.


----------



## jmbeck (Jul 1, 2009)

Paul S said:


> Are things really that purple there??


That was exactly my first thought.

"Wow, he must really live in fairy land. Even the dirt on the truck is purple."


----------



## jharris (Jul 1, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> I feel the same way. Other brands are now beginning to have the longevetiy and reliability of a Toyota or Honda, but for now that's all I'm shopping. That is the reason why we've got 3 Hondas, an Acura and a Toyota.
> I do like the CRV. One caveat: it is a little light and a cross-breeze will make it dance a bit. It gets reasonable gas mileage (not nearly what my beloved Civic gets) for an SUV. It will also hold a good bit of stuff with the seats folded down. It is good in heavy traffic; visibility is excellent and it's rather nimble too.


Seems Nissan has always been the underdog of Japan's big 3. I had 3 Sentras, one of which is still going strong with its present owner (my cousin) at 216K. My mother's '87 Sentra retired at 289K and she has a '97 Altima with 210K and no major problems ever. One thing that always kept me away from Honda and Toyota is that they previously used a timing belt on most of their engines, including the 4 cylinders. Nissan always used a chain which is much sturdier and does not require maintenance. Now Honda and Toyota are using chains on their 4 cyls and that made purchasing the Accord all the more worth it.

Now Mitsubishi on the other hand, thats one Japanese piece of crap....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 1, 2009)

^Before the Honda, I owned a Subaru Impreza. Decent car, but I have a hard time giving a real opinion on it. For one thing, I got it when I was 17 so as long as I had any car to drive, I was happy.

Also, I think my folks got duped when they bought the car. I have a real suspicion someone rolled back the odometer. The crack in the dashboard and loose panels there would be a huge red flag to me at this point. But I didn't know better then and my old man is a real trusting guy and doesn't always look before he leaps. Everything seemed to give out about 20,000 miles before it was supposed to.

It was fairly reliable car, but needed several big fixes along the way. And the stories about Subarus being expensive to fix is quite true. It finally gave out when the engine crapped out at '160',000.

My Dad owns a Forester with about 150,000 on it. It's got some transmission problems at this point. They don't take regular care of their cars, so that may ne part of it, but it always seems to be breaking down.

I'd probably steer clear in the future.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jul 1, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> ^^ I'm JEALOUS !!!!
> 
> Sweet ride !



Thanks, 35,000 miles, I don't drive it much.

I got a sweet deal from GM, with the basic SS package and like $5,000 dealer cash back I paid almost what my GF did on her fully loaded Mazda 3.

These types of cars/trucks aren't going to be made much longer 390 hp, 400 ft lbs of torque.

I forgot to add my Honda 919 to the list. I love FI on a motorcycle, I will never go back to balancing carbs. NEVER.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jul 1, 2009)

Katiebug said:


> Current Vehicles in the Bug Household:
> 2003 Volkswagen New Beetle 1.8T GLS - 70K miles
> 
> 2001 Toyota Camry EX - 101K miles (and going strong)
> ...


Having owned both Japanese and American, I can't dispute your claims, especially in the mini-SUV crossover category or whatever they call them these days. The GF had a VW, and had the same issues.

I have been in quite a few Automobile plants and GM/Chrysler had really stupid union contracts that made it impossible to justify updates to their production lines. That is why vehicles that had been around forever, (Ford Ranger) were pretty solid, but new models or ones with lots of updates, new features almost always........ sucked.

Basically it would be the difference between putting a computer together in a clean room (Honda) and in a dusty barn (GM). I mean the computer should work the same, but in the barn there are more opportunities for spiders to crawl inside, interior can get coated with dust etc. Plus, and sorry if I offend but the attitude of the employees at the Toyota plant was way better than at GM and light years ahead of Chrysler. I actually had a Chrysler Supervisor tell me there were areas of his plant he did not go, he wasn't joking. Hopefully they can get it fixed and we (taxpayers) can get some of our "loans" back.


----------



## MGX (Jul 1, 2009)

On a similar note we once had a GM plant here however it was closed in 2003 if my memory is correct. I toured it twice, once in vo-tech and once in college.

I have to agree with everything D. Kephart has said. It was sad when the plant closed, these coddled factory workers were shunned from most businesses since no matter how much was given to them; it was never near enough and they were never happy even though they earned much more than many who have college degrees with months off in between set-up for new models.

I did own a Toyota (I didn't list it) and the car was a total pain so I went back to American cars and have been happy with them. A car's model is more important than the make IMO. Toyota has made turds along with every other make, but on average their quality is better than any. Factually the Nova was the most reliable car I've owned.


----------



## Fluvial (Jul 1, 2009)

If your Nova was a 1985 to 1988 model it was a re-badged Toyota.


----------



## MGX (Jul 1, 2009)

Blasphemy!

Mine was all-American with a 350 / TH350 and dual exhausts!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 1, 2009)

Current:

2001 Chevy S-10 Blazer LT

2003 VW Passat Wagon (mom-mobile)

1966 Mercedes Benz 230 SL

Previous:

1991 S-10 Chevy Blazer

2002 VW Passat GLX (wife's car)


----------



## frazil (Jul 1, 2009)

Argh! Yesterday my Mazda wouldn't start. We jump-started it today and let it run for 30 minutes, but as soon as I shut it off and tried to restart it again it wouldn't start. It just clicks. The starter maybe?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 1, 2009)

frazil said:


> The starter maybe?


Sounds like it. You could probably get one from the junkyard and put it on yourself for a whole lot less than a shop or dealership is going to charge you for the repair.


----------



## Fluvial (Jul 1, 2009)

Maybe Frazil. Any way you can get it to the shop? They can tell you what code the computer is throwing.

It is difficult to have serious thoughts while looking at Poodle Head Dog.



MGX said:


> Blasphemy!


Haha!

One of the technicians at work had a dilemma. She wanted to buy a Toyota but her daddy kept insisting that she buy a Chevy. I suggested she buy a Geo Prizm. So she did!

My favorite Novas are 1966 &amp; 67.


----------



## frazil (Jul 1, 2009)

I changed a starter before on a 87 toyota tercel. I suppose I _could _do it again, but honestly I don't see that happening.

well, maybe I should wait until I get the estimate before I say that.

SHAZAAM! (I think disco dog would end all his posts with that)


----------



## Wolverine (Jul 1, 2009)

Hm, disagree with the diagnosis doctor - my first guess would be the alternator. Bad alternator won't let the battery charge.

To test it, jump start the car, then with it running, remove the battery positive cable. If the car dies, it means alternator bad. If it runs, good alternator. Next, I would guess dead cell/bad battery. Bad starter would be my third choice.


----------



## MGX (Jul 1, 2009)

If you hear the solenoid click but the engine doesn't turn the battery doesn't have enough current to turn the starter motor. Modern alternators won't recharge a battery where an old school generator would.

I would jump start the car then drive it to a place to test the alternator, it can be done without removing the alternator from the vehicle at most parts stores. Usually alternators go bad due to a cheap matrix of diodes costing around 75 cents. Remanufactured alternators simply have new diodes. If you really want to be cheap, buy a 'new' reman alternator, swap the diodes and return it for your money back!

Another possibility and common in Toyotas is a worn starter bendix. Smacking the starter with a hammer can un-stick the mechanism.


----------



## jharris (Jul 1, 2009)

Wolverine said:


> Hm, disagree with the diagnosis doctor - my first guess would be the alternator. Bad alternator won't let the battery charge.
> To test it, jump start the car, then with it running, remove the battery positive cable. If the car dies, it means alternator bad. If it runs, good alternator. Next, I would guess dead cell/bad battery. Bad starter would be my third choice.


Clicking sounds more like a starter issue. Knock on the starter with a hammer and see if it starts. Usually a dead/dying alternator will make a combination of warning lights come on the dash (possibly the brake and battery lights). Could be the alternator, just sounds like a bad starter.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 1, 2009)

^I'm not sure how prevalent it is on modern cars but corrosion at either the battery or the starter terminal will cause similar symptoms. That one can be fixed with no parts required.


----------



## frazil (Jul 1, 2009)

Wolverine said:


> To test it, jump start the car, then with it running, remove the battery positive cable.


 With my bare hands?? Or do I need a special rubber suit?




MGX said:


> I would jump start the car then drive it to a place to test the alternator, it can be done without removing the alternator from the vehicle at most parts stores. Usually alternators go bad due to a cheap matrix of diodes costing around 75 cents. Remanufactured alternators simply have new diodes. If you really want to be cheap, buy a 'new' reman alternator, swap the diodes and return it for your money back!


Good idea! I mean the going to the parts store and testing the alternator.




jharris said:


> Clicking sounds more like a starter issue. Knock on the starter with a hammer and see if it starts. Usually a dead/dying alternator will make a combination of warning lights come on the dash (possibly the brake and battery lights). Could be the alternator, just sounds like a bad starter.


 There are a bunch of lights that come on when I try to start it! Like every light on the dash board starts flashing.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 1, 2009)

frazil said:


> do I need a special rubber suit?


Yes, but not for testing your battery.


----------



## jharris (Jul 1, 2009)

frazil said:


> There are a bunch of lights that come on when I try to start it! Like every light on the dash board starts flashing.


I meant while the car is running. What kind of car is it again?


----------



## Fudgey (Jul 1, 2009)

:icon_anal:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 1, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Yes, but not for testing your battery.


----------



## PEara (Jul 1, 2009)

Current:

2004 Cadillac CTS

2007 Mazda CX-7 (My wife's car)

Past:

2003 Nissan Altima (My wife's car)

2001 Chevrolet malibu

1987 Toyota camry

1992 Chevrolet Corsica


----------



## frazil (Jul 1, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


>


:Locolaugh:

where do you find this stuff? I mean...just curious is all.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 1, 2009)

I rummaged through your closet and tried some stuff on...I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 1, 2009)

ZING!


----------



## frazil (Jul 1, 2009)

and the answer is....

dead battery!

I took the old one out and brought it to Autozone to be tested, and it was d-e-d, dead. So I bought a new one ($82.99), put it in, and it started right up! whoo-hoo!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 1, 2009)

^SHAZAM!


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 1, 2009)

Frazil,

With it being summer... I'd still keep an eye on the problem. Maybe just a dead battery, but a new battery may get discharged if the alternator is going out as well. I know most of my battery problems show up in winter when you need the cranking amps. If you've had an issue for a while, then it might have been the battery going bad, but you might want to keep jumper cables and cell phone with you just in case! Always a good thing.


----------



## frazil (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks TD.


----------



## cement (Jul 2, 2009)

clean your terminals real well, get one of those wire brush tools they sell at the auto parts store. I changed batteries twice before I figured that one out.


----------



## Wolverine (Jul 2, 2009)

Good deal. But if the battery goes dead again =&gt; alternator. A new battery will carry the load for while like nothing is wrong, but it eventually will lose it's charge. Of course, if the magic machine at the auto parts store checked for alternator and called it good, then nevermind.

And yes, you can yank the (+) battery cable off while the car is running (not while starting though; that would take guts). Just maintain positive control of the (+) wire and don't let it touch anything else. That would be bad.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 2, 2009)

Wolverine said:


> And yes, you can yank the (+) battery cable off while the car is running (not while starting though; that would take guts). Just maintain positive control of the (+) wire and don't let it touch anything else. That would be bad.


I'd pull the negative (-) cable instead. You will achieve the same result and if you touch the fender with it, nothing bad will happen.


----------



## Fluvial (Jul 2, 2009)

Heh. I was taking cables loose from the battery one time and accidentally laid the span wrench across both terminals at once.

Not for long, though.


----------



## helwardman (Jul 2, 2009)

Present:

2006 Mustang

2004 Honda Accord

Past:

1994 Rover 820 SLi

1995 Renault Megane

1990 Peugeot 205

1988 Ford Fiesta

1981 Mini 1000

1983 Mini Picadilly


----------



## klk (Jul 3, 2009)

Present:

2006 Toyota Prius (husband's car)

1995 Honda Accord (my car - when we start a family, I'll get a new car.)

Past:

1992 Toyota Camry

1993 Honda Civic


----------



## jharris (Jul 3, 2009)

klk said:


> Present:2006 Toyota Prius (husband's car)
> 
> 1995 Honda Accord (my car - when we start a family, I'll get a new car.)
> 
> ...


The body style of the '95 Accord was always my favorite. I think Honda was way ahead of its time with that style.


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 4, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> Heh. I was taking cables loose from the battery one time and accidentally laid the span wrench across both terminals at once.
> 
> Not for long, though.


that's fun isn't it?


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 4, 2009)

Fudgey said:


> :icon_anal:


WOW, just WOW


----------



## Fluvial (Jul 5, 2009)

jharris said:


> The body style of the '95 Accord was always my favorite. I think Honda was way ahead of its time with that style.


I love the one my daughter drives. The shifting is the smoothest of any Honda I've driven.



DVINNY said:


> that's fun isn't it?


Somehow I ended up flinging the wrench across the garage. It has a nifty scorch mark on it now.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 6, 2009)

from current to my first

2006 Dodge Durango

1994 Jeep YJ (RIP)

1998 Mercury Sable (POS)

1996 Ford Ranger xtended cab, great truck, hated to sell it but once you start having kids....

1984 Ford Ranger (had this one a long time)

1983 Ford Escort Station Wagon (Thank God this one died after a few months)


----------



## jrsc (Jul 6, 2009)

Current: 2002 Jeep Grand Cherokee (170,000 miles and I bought it brand new)

Past: 1992 Dodge Shadow (bought with 25,000 miles and traded in with 52,000 miles)


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 6, 2009)

My mom drove a 1979 AMC Pacer.

My only memories of that car were that on a hot summer day, your skin would sizzle on the vinyl seats and the glove compartment caught fire once while driving down the road.

Ahh the memories.


----------



## csb (Jul 6, 2009)

HA HA HA! I want to hear the glove compartment story.

Oh, and for the record:

Ford Escape Hybrid

Ford F-150

Isuzu Pickup, with a 4-cylinder engineer and 2WD. Ridiculous that they even made that truck available outside of Florida


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 6, 2009)

Let's just say that my dad took a short cut when a fuse blew.

Aluminum Foil to get us by.

Then "forgot" to replace when we got to the store.

Fire. Mom screaming while driving down the highway.

I'm sitting there thinking - "huh, hey, there's a fire 2 feet from my babalones, heh".


----------



## FLJhawk (Jul 6, 2009)

Current:

2002 Ford Lightning

Past:

1997 F-150 Flareside

1990 Geo Tracker

1958 Chevy Apache Pickup (It ran on original 6 cylinder engine and had no speedometer, gas gage, heat or power steering. Hell of a starter vehicle.)


----------



## csb (Jul 6, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> Let's just say that my dad took a short cut when a fuse blew.
> Aluminum Foil to get us by.
> 
> Then "forgot" to replace when we got to the store.
> ...


:Locolaugh:


----------



## akwooly (Jul 6, 2009)

Current:

2008 Toyota Tundra Dbl Cab

2006 Ford Fusion

Past:

2003 GMC Sierra 1500 Z71

1993 Ford F-150

1979 Ford F-250

1983 Ford Ranger


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 6, 2009)

Current:

2004 Ford Explorer Sport Trac

2002 VW Passat

(both paid off FINALLY!)

Past:

1989 Ford Bronco

199? Jeep Cherokee (it was the old boxy body style, don't know what year... we actually sold the thing twice and made money on the deal)

? Ford Probe (I have no clue what year this was seeing as I drove it a week and the hubby realized that no matter what I did I couldn't push the clutch in enough)

2003 Pontiac Sunfire

1998 Mercury Moutaineer

198? Reliant K

1993 Geo Storm (this one actually belonged to my parents but they bought it for us kids to share...)

I miss the Bronco the most, and we are currently waiting to see how my job plays out before purchasing what will hopefully be the new Jeep Cherokee, the geo storm is still running and driven by my 16 year old cousin, and the sunfire is now my little sisters...


----------



## MGX (Jul 6, 2009)

That Pacer looks a bit sexy in print.

Too bad it looks like a fishbowl in person.

Protip: The Pacer was originally designed to have a rotary engine.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 6, 2009)

jharris said:


> Clicking sounds more like a starter issue. Knock on the starter with a hammer and see if it starts. Usually a dead/dying alternator will make a combination of warning lights come on the dash (possibly the brake and battery lights). Could be the alternator, just sounds like a bad starter.



I used to have to start the Bronco with screwdrivers cause something was wrong with the starter... I didn't like that and actually did used to wear rubber gloves....


----------



## MGX (Jul 6, 2009)

engineergurl said:


> I used to have to start the Bronco with screwdrivers cause something was wrong with the starter... I didn't like that and actually did used to wear rubber gloves....


Older Fords used remote solenoids which were notorious for failing. Starter motors usually outlast the solenoids.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 7, 2009)

MGX said:


> Protip: The Pacer was originally designed to have a rotary engine.


A rotary to be built by, believe it or not, GM.

The Chevy Monza was also supposed to be rotary powered.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 7, 2009)

^ I high school friend of mine had a Monza with a 305 and a 4sp in it. I was no fan of the 305 but it would make that little car hall a$$.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 7, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> ^ I high school friend of mine had a Monza with a 305 and a 4sp in it. I was no fan of the 305 but it would make that little car hall a$$.


Yeah, I'll bet it would. That's the one where you had to free the mounts and raise the motor a bit to change the spark plugs.

FWIW, my wife had a Buick Skyhawk with the 231 V6 and a 4-speed and that car would do OK.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 7, 2009)

A friend's sister had a sunbird with the four cylinder and automatic. It was a pretty car (aquamarine with tan interior, gold snowflakes), but it was a real slug.

I always liked the H-bodies.


----------



## MGX (Jul 7, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> A rotary to be built by, believe it or not, GM.
> The Chevy Monza was also supposed to be rotary powered.


That's probably why the piston engine didn't fit.


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 7, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> Current:
> 2006 Trailblazer SS


I just test drove an '08 TB SS during my lunch break. It has 19,000 miles on it, Black w/ leather, Magnaflow exhaust.

all I can say is [SIZE=24pt]WOW[/SIZE].


----------



## Hill William (Jul 7, 2009)

First Car: 1980 Plymouth Champ (Mirthmobile-worthy)

Graduated High School: Bought a 1990 Corolla

Graduated College: 2002 S-10 ZR2

Traded S10 on a 2005 4Runner

Traded 4Runner on 09 Camry XLE

Traded wife's 03 Wrangler on an 08 4Runner


----------



## squishles10 (Jul 7, 2009)

2002 Audi TT

trying to sell it though for a brand new Nissan Murano that we've been trying to buy since March. cant sell it and cant buy it so still have it.

past cars include a 1998 Jeep Cherokee and a 1993 Cavalier Convertible


----------



## CivE Bricky (Jul 7, 2009)

We drive 'em 'til they die

Current:

04 Chevy Malibu Maxx (hatchback) - the commuter car with giant back seat (mostly mine)

08 Honda Odyssey - our comfy ride (mostly his)

Prior:

97 Dodge Caravan -- the first identity crisis car, just after getting our first mini-person

92 Acura Integra RL 2 door hatch -- hit 200K -- mini back seat - I bought it at auction while hubby parked.

Brought to marriage:

88 Acura Integra 5 door hatch (mine) -- ideal for my life then

?? Izuzu PUP (DH's first car) -- worst ever -- you had to remove the front wheel to change the oil filter :true: He routinely danced the "I hate Izuzu" dance which went something like this: :wacko: :reading: the repair manual :blink: :brickwall: then a really creative way through (he's a good mechanic...)

My first car:

83 Toyota Celica liftback -- very fun car

My dad just offered us his 1983 Porsche 928 - it's that gorgeous black/green color with a touch of metallic.....only catch? It needs a new tranny--or I'd jump at it....


----------



## cement (Jul 7, 2009)

CivE Bricky said:


> We drive 'em 'til they die
> Current:
> 
> 04 Chevy Malibu Maxx (hatchback) - the commuter car with *giant back seat (mostly mine)*
> ...


wha?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 8, 2009)

That's what I thought when I first read it.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 8, 2009)

Assuming the Porsche is in otherwise great shape and I had the money for the repair, I think I'd be worth it to put a brand new transmission into the free car.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 8, 2009)

928s and 944s are very costly to repair in the tranny department. I've heard horror stories about 928 clutch replacement.

But those pale beside clutch tales I've heard on front engine Lamborghinis.


----------



## dastuff (Jul 8, 2009)

I currently own a 99 Saturn SC2.

Back when Saturn wasn't owned by GM. This car is like the little engine that could and just keeps on running. Which is great because with the economy how it is I don't feel like getting a newer one (i don't buy brand new).


----------



## CivE Bricky (Jul 8, 2009)

cement said:


> wha?


Sorry I wasn't clear -- but that Izuzu was a complete and total nightmare. All you need to know is don't buy one; don't accept one as a gift.

We're gonna let the 928 sit in my parents' driveway -- it's too much project (and money) for right now....


----------



## MGX (Jul 8, 2009)

Sometimes people throw junkyard transmissions in cars like you've described. Its a gamble but you might get several years out of it.


----------



## CivE Bricky (Jul 8, 2009)

MGX said:


> Sometimes people throw junkyard transmissions in cars like you've described. Its a gamble but you might get several years out of it.


Hmmmm.....


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 8, 2009)

dastuff said:


> I currently own a 99 Saturn SC2.
> *Back when Saturn wasn't owned by GM.* This car is like the little engine that could and just keeps on running. Which is great because with the economy how it is I don't feel like getting a newer one (i don't buy brand new).


Huh?


----------



## texas_sooner (Sep 17, 2009)

Current:

2005 Chevy Silverado Ext Cab

2005 Chevy Suburban

Previous:

2006 Chevy Avalanche Z66

2000 GMC Truck Ext Cab

1999 Chevy Z28

1993 Chevy Caprice

1993 Lincoln Town Car

See a trend? I'm gonna break it. Chevy=Bailout. My next truck will be a Ford, hopefully next year.


----------



## z06dustin (Sep 17, 2009)

Current:

'09 Honda Fit

'04 Chevy Corvette Z06

Past:

'02 Honda RC51 RVT1000R (Bike)

'01 Yamaha YZF-R1

'00 Honda XR-650R

'94 Chevy C1500

'91 CBR600

'68 Mercury Cougar XR-7

Z06 is the best car I've ever had, or had the privilege of driving. Scary fast, very reliable (daily drove for 3 years, one battery went bad), and gets 28mpg. Would only trade for a new ZR1, or German or Japanese AWD with 450+hp (911 or GTR).

R1 was my fave motorcycle of all time, put 40k miles on it in 2 years, made me cry when an old lady killed it by ramming me.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 18, 2009)

The GT-R's $20,000 transmission is made of paper mache... you realize that, right?


----------



## NCcarguy (Sep 18, 2009)

Well.....I will TRY to list them all in order

Current : 1991 Honda Prelude &lt;-- Loaned this to my brother 2 years ago, and haven't driven it since!

2005 Ford F-150 4x4

2007 Ford Mustang GT

1967 Chevrolet Chevelle SS (Clone) 454!

2000 Harley Davidson Dyna Wide Glide

Past : 1973 Ford Econoline Van!

1979 Ford Mustang

1979 Chevy Camaro Z28

1984 Ford Thunderbird Turbo-Coupe

1985 Ford F-150 4x4

1985 Ford Thunderbird Turbo-Coupe

1987 Chevy Iroc Camaro

1988 Honda Prelude

1989 Ford Bronco II

1995 Ford F-150 4x4 Lariat 4" Lift 36" tires

1997 Ford F-150 4x4 XLT

1995 Ford Mustang GT

1999 Ford F-150 4x4 Lariat

1996 Chevy Silverado 4x4

1999 GMC 2500 4x4

2001 Ford F-250 4x4 XLT 3" Leveling kit 35" tires

2002 Ford F-250 4x4 4 door, Long bed 6" lift, 38" tires, Diesel.....a BEAST!

2003 Ford Escape (Wife is taking this when she LEAVES!)

2006 Ford Mustang GT (Wife is taking this too when she LEAVES!)

Does ANYONE read "Redneck" in that list?


----------



## ElCid03 (Sep 18, 2009)

A 1985 Corvette with 60,000 original miles on it.


----------



## ElCid03 (Sep 18, 2009)

SapperPE said:


> El Cid: Where in Richmond are you? I live in Bon Air, southside. If I am to understand your signature line correctly, your school didn't win the Silver Shako in 1995. I happen to have a picture of me wearing the Silver Shako with my chin in that year. Oh, and my roommate stole your bulldog in 1999. We had to give it back though.


That Bulldog is made of brass donated by the classmates of a father/son alumni pair that were KIA just so you know.

I am not too far from you, Walton Park. I was a knob during the fall of 1999 so your roommate must have taken the bulldog that spring. The silver shako is mounted though so I don't know how you wore it. We have a more hated football rival now, Princeton and their disrespectful marching band who desecrated our Avenue of Remembrance. You guys also stole the pass and review jeep my Second Class year so we hatched the ultimate plot: The theft of Matthew, Mark, Luke, and John. We had OP Orders and detailed plans then the Professor of Military Science found out; that was the end of that.

My clame to fame as a knob: The First Captain was a guest of the F-Troop Company Commander over Homecoming weekend. My mess carver sent me on a suicide mission to take out this guy's shoes. So I managed to low crawl across the mess hall and dump and entire ketchup bottle on the First Captain's shoes without getting caught. I made it back to my mess and I was allowed to have syrup on the pancake for the first time since August along with the rest of the mess. The F-Troop Commander tried to find me for a week but for some reason my squad leader was in a good mood and never let him near me. Those were the days.

PM and I will give you my personal email.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 18, 2009)

NCcarguy said:


> Does ANYONE read "Redneck" in that list?


I would have to say no. I didn't spot a '73 Vega on blocks in the yard on that list.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 18, 2009)

have to edit here...

just replaced the vw passat with a 2010 Mazda6 sport touring i or something like that, not sure since I haven't driven or even gotten a ride in it....


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 20, 2009)

don't know how i missed this thread -

present -

2005 Honda Odyssey (was wife's)

2009 Toyota Camry (is wife's)

Past -

1974 Thunderbird

1964 Chevy Corvair

1983 Jeep CJ-7

1986 Ford Ranger

1987 Chevy Celebrity

1990 Ford Thunderbird SC

1998 Pontiac Grand Am

2004 Toyota Tacoma (victim of early trade-in for bigger truck below)

2005 Chevy Silverado 2500 Diesel (mine when wife had the Ody! traded in for 'fuel efficient' Camry which she now drives - guess who got the minivan)

cycles -

1982 Yamaha Maxim 650

1983 Harley (AMF) Sportster


----------



## bigray76 (Sep 21, 2009)

Current:

2007 Dodge Charger SXT (mine)

2000 Jeep Cherokee Sport (mine - 124k miles)

2005 Toyota Sienna (wife's)

Past:

1990 Jeep Cherokee Laredo


----------

